# New Mefferts minx



## marcobelotti (Nov 7, 2011)

What about this??
http://www.mefferts.com/products/details.php?lang=en&category=13&id=557
i know that oscar simon and balint have one of them but what change from the first and why without tiles??


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 7, 2011)

They finally made the improvements they said they were going to a few years ago. Odder says it's good. Also, tiles suck.


----------



## Bapao (Nov 7, 2011)

Anybody know what the improvements are? I've got one of the original Mefferts minxes and it's really nice. Better than my Mf8 and my QJ.
Weren't the more recent Mefferts minxes just licensed Mf8s?


----------



## marcobelotti (Nov 7, 2011)

tiles aren't the problem...i'll put on mf8 tiles....


----------



## benskoning (Nov 7, 2011)

I am glad that they have made a new one. I will halve to try it out


----------



## marcobelotti (Nov 7, 2011)

can simon or odder do a little revievw of this cube??


----------



## AndyK (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm disappointed it doesn't look like it has rounded "guhong-like" edges.


----------



## Meep (Nov 7, 2011)

They have a lot of those in stores around here for like $30; I think they're good, but I don't have any other good Megaminxes to compare to.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 7, 2011)

marcobelotti said:


> can simon or odder do a little revievw of this cube??


 
I know odder doesn't have his yet, although he tried one at worlds. He's waiting for it to arrive. I also ordered one and I'm waiting for it to come, but that will probably be a week or two more. I can do a review when I get it though. (I'm obviously not as good as them at minx though )


----------



## marcobelotti (Nov 8, 2011)

yes yes


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow, I need to get one of these, if their much better, I'll get them for my store


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 8, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> Wow, I need to get one of these, if their much better, I'll get them for my store


 
I just loved your qj megaminx v2, so I'm not sure how much better this can be 
But if it is better, I might get. I just suck at megaminx since mine broke after a month or two, and I never completely learned the last layer.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 15, 2011)

Bapao said:


> Anybody know what the improvements are? I've got one of the original Mefferts minxes and it's really nice. Better than my Mf8 and my QJ.
> Weren't the more recent Mefferts minxes just licensed Mf8s?


 
With Stefan Pochmann's help once again and some mould modification we bring you an even better Megaminx and Pyraminx Crystal, with high quality 12 colour German matt Vinyl stickers.


----------



## benskoning (Nov 15, 2011)

I got to get one of these


----------



## Stefan (Nov 16, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> With Stefan Pochmann's help once again and some mould modification we bring you an even better Megaminx and Pyraminx Crystal, with high quality 12 colour German matt Vinyl stickers.


 
Did they write that somewhere? Uwe did send me one again and I gave him a little feedback, but I think my main contribution this time was to suggest asking the real fast guys instead of me


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 16, 2011)

I honestly doubt it. Michael's seems to just post things without having any actual facts to back up his posts.


----------



## flee135 (Nov 16, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> I honestly doubt it. Michael's seems to just post things without having any actual facts to back up his posts.


 
I got the following in one of their email newsletters: 


26 Oct. 2011

Subject: Puzzle News as of Oct 26. 2011 - Speed cubing Megaminx and new improved Pyraminx Crystal back in stock.


Hi All!

Finally with Stefan Pochmann's help once again and some mould modification we bring you an even better Megaminx and Pyraminx Crystal, with high quality 12 colour German matt Vinyl stickers.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 16, 2011)

I stand corrected.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 16, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Did they write that somewhere? Uwe did send me one again and I gave him a little feedback, but I think my main contribution this time was to suggest asking the real fast guys instead of me


 
from the news letter the e-mail ones


----------



## radmin (Nov 16, 2011)

"high quality 12 colour German matt Vinyl stickers."

Can any one tell me about the vinyl they are talking about?


----------



## emolover (Nov 16, 2011)

radmin said:


> "high quality 12 colour German matt Vinyl stickers."
> 
> Can any one tell me about the vinyl they are talking about?


 
I don't know a whole lot about them but they are the stickers they use for the mosaic cube, pro pyraminx, volcano, skewb and quite a bit of other puzzles. It is very durable and seems like it will last for years of constant use. If you want to know more about them and where Uwe purchases the sheets, I would suggest contacting him through email.


----------



## nickvu2 (Nov 16, 2011)

I just got the pyraminx in the mail today, and I must say, these stickers are awesome! They are sturdy and textured. It looks like they'll hold up better than cubesmith.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 16, 2011)

emolover said:


> I don't know a whole lot about them but they are the stickers they use for the mosaic cube, pro pyraminx, volcano, skewb and quite a bit of other puzzles. It is very durable and seems like it will last for years of constant use. If you want to know more about them and where Uwe purchases the sheets, I would suggest contacting him through email.


 
funny story, because I just told him (Uwe) that "german stickers" sucks


----------



## nickvu2 (Dec 1, 2011)

I assume some of you have gotten your minxes by now. Anyone willing to share their thoughts?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 1, 2011)

I got mine yesterday, and I was going to refrain from reviewing it for a bit, but after a while it seems that the springs are not right for the puzzle. They are pretty weak, and bottom out without too much effort, while not even making the puzzle that tight. I think the puzzle itself has great potential if the springs were just a little stronger, so I will go out and look for some soon enough.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 1, 2011)

I like it a lot  it comes terrible out of the box, but it turns okay for me.


----------



## marcobelotti (Dec 1, 2011)

wich springs are better?
http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=1a89dee6-6342-43f2-bc31-3d0efb1f7488
are these ok?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 1, 2011)

Normal 3x3 springs won't fit on the screw from what I have tested, and because of that, I haven't gotten to try a different set of springs. It is only my hypothesis that they will alleviate the problem.


----------



## marcobelotti (Dec 1, 2011)

so where can i buy different springs??


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 2, 2011)

I already told you I don't know... try going to a hardware store.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 1, 2012)

I just got mine from my local mall 2 days ago. It's terrible out of the box, just I did a quick spray of jig a loo and it's a bit better. I'm not cubing at the moment right now, because I don't have time, so I haven't legitimately speedsolved it or tried the get it to its best. However, I can say that it comes with different colors than the tiled one. They have a really really light purple (almost gray) right next to a really really light pink (almost grey again). I'll definitely have to buy a cubesmith set because of this. Also, the mefferts minx is pretty small, much smaller than the mf8, even with tiles. There are no tiles, so it feels very small, and I feel like I have no grip on it. I'm not used to stickers on a megaminx, but I hope to be able to. That's all I have to say.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 1, 2012)

TheMachanga said:


> I just got mine from my local mall 2 days ago. It's terrible out of the box, just I did a quick spray of jig a loo and it's a bit better. I'm not cubing at the moment right now, because I don't have time, so I haven't legitimately speedsolved it or tried the get it to its best. However, I can say that it comes with different colors than the tiled one. They have a really really light purple (almost gray) right next to a really really light pink (almost grey again). I'll definitely have to buy a cubesmith set because of this. Also, the mefferts minx is pretty small, much smaller than the mf8, even with tiles. There are no tiles, so it feels very small, and I fell like I have no grip on it. I'm not used to stickers on a megaminx, but I hope to be able to. That's all I have to say.


 
how do you know its the new one


----------



## asportking (Jan 1, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> how do you know its the new one


Because he ordered the new one. The new one and the old one are two separate products on their site.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 1, 2012)

asportking said:


> Because he ordered the new one. The new one and the old one are two separate products on their site.


 
TheMachanga said he got his from the mall


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 1, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> how do you know its the new one


 
hmmm, I'm guessing because mefferts wouldn't be selling their old version, if they have a new one already. You're right, there's a chance it's not the new one. However, the picture at the beginning of the thread looks just like mine.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 1, 2012)

TheMachanga said:


> hmmm, I'm guessing because mefferts wouldn't be selling their old version, if they have a new one already. You're right, there's a chance it's not the new one. However, the picture at the beginning of the thread looks just like mine.


 
they still sell them online but its really hard to tell with out a full compression from both of them


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 1, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> they still sell them online but its really hard to tell with out a full compression from both of them


 
... He perfectly described the new meffert's megaminx. There was no reason for you to doubt that he got the new one.


----------



## gbcuber (Jan 1, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> ... He perfectly described the new meffert's megaminx. There was no reason for you to doubt that he got the new one.


 
Did you ever find some better springs for this?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 1, 2012)

gbcuber said:


> Did you ever fine out some better springs for this?


 
I haven't had the time to go to the hardware store, but I plan on it this week.


----------



## kyleavery (Jan 2, 2012)

Whoah cool I gotta get one...maybe xD


----------



## choza244 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dan, do you still going to do the review after getting the springs?


----------

